# Shower Body, Toilet Water Supply Rough



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello everyone, Hi Ron..

I am installing the shower body water supply as well as the sink and toilet tank supply lines. I need to know the rough on these? 
Thanks, 
The shower body states 30 inc from floor, this seems a little low for me, but I guess its my height, 6"0...
Thanks again to all...


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Ron, are you around?????


----------



## Double A (Sep 10, 2006)

Most manufacturers have rough-in dimensions available on their websites.

For regular 2-piece toilets, we use, 6" to the left of center line of flange, and 6" up the wall. If you have a large baseboard or tile base cove, then you might go a touch higher, say 8".

For a lavatory sink (sink set in a cabinet), 10" down from finished counter top height and 4" left and 4" right of drain center for your hot and cold. (see this for a better explanation)

If you're using a pedestal lav, then you really need the rough-in from the manufacturer, but you can still use the 10" down from sink top (flood rim) and 4" off center left and right for the water. The drain is the one that really needs to be at the proper height.

For shower-only valves, we set them centered on 48" off finished shower floor and centered on the shower wall. The outlet is set @ 6'6" off of finished floor unless you have someone over 6' tall in the home, then we might set @ 7'.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Toilet supply we rough in at 6" left and up 8" from center of toilet.

Lav / vanity from rough floor 20" up and lines at 22" on center

Pedistal lavs set at 22" and 24" to center line.

Shower only set at 48" and shower head out at 82"


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Go with 48 inches. That 30 would be a tub/shower valve, not standing shower. We set shower outlets at 84 inches above finished floor. By the time you install the neck and shower head, it will still be comfortable for a six footer. Better a few inches high than low. And have you seen the size of many of these new decorative shower heads.. some of them areabout the size of a fire hydrant.

True story...the first house I bought, the shower head was at the base of my neck(no exaggeration). The plumber must have been a midget.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: , Thanks DoubleA, Thanks Ron, Thanks troubleseeker, you guys are awesome!!!! :thumbup: Its likes having a contractor in my tool bag!!!!


----------

